# Chefdepot.com



## Candlejack (Jun 11, 2012)

So, just wanted to share this little entertainment


Sent an email with a bit of feedback to this wonderful store, about their design and how they profile themselves (ie. by using a yahoo.com email instead of a @chefdepot.com or even a gmail, the very, very simplistic design of the store, and of course, the hired troll Giovanni.)


The response was: Blow it out ya ass ! (in very big and bold letters.)

A serious store, but now i have it confirmed that it's a one man operation too. 


He's such a clown, i wonder if he knows it himself


What is your favorite Giovanni quote? Or video?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a long back and forth going with that no talent ass clown. He's been trolling my vids for months. For a good laugh, check out the comment section in my mioroshi salmon vid.


http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=Jhsj1d9SGwM

Care to share the original letter with us as well?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 11, 2012)

Ass clown!!! Haha! What a douche. Why is that guy hating on your vids?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 11, 2012)

I have never watched any of his vids. but I don't want to either.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 11, 2012)

The comments where enough for me..


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually asked him to join us here to learn a little bit about J knives and he instantly banned me from his channel and started attacking my vids. I prolly shoulda banned him as well months ago but the comedy he provides is more than compensation.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 11, 2012)

Some classic quotes:

"Did I mention I was executive Chef of a private club at age 23 ?

Wish you worked for me. You&#65279; would eat that fish head for lunch. Then, I would enjoy watching you peel potatoes all day. LOL just the same."


And how could you forget such numbers as:

"Boy, I could school you at least 1000 ways before we enter the kitchen. I am a "certified Executive Chef" CEC, do you know what that means?"

And everyone's favorite:

"75% You are&#65279; holding the knife incorrectly. You should practice by peeling and slicing potatoes."


Trolololol

View attachment 7905


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 11, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I have a long back and forth going with that no talent ass clown. He's been trolling my vids for months. For a good laugh, check out the comment section in my mioroshi salmon vid.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=Jhsj1d9SGwM
> ...


That gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess I don't understand what he was meaning about being a CEC. Most executive chefs I have met never had to be certified, just hired. (they also could have not told me something too.) I think the 1000 ways was his attempt at a pickup line?


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 11, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Some classic quotes:
> 
> "Did I mention I was executive Chef of a private club at age 23 ?
> 
> ...



Everyone knows potatoes are just like smaller salmon. Is eating a fish head supposed to be a punishment?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 11, 2012)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM, fish heads! Yum!!


----------



## tkern (Jun 11, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Everyone knows potatoes are just like smaller salmon. Is eating a fish head supposed to be a punishment?



Yes, actually potatoes _are_ smaller salmon. Once a salmon lays it's eggs, the eggs stay dormant until they reach the "fingerling" stage. At this point sea turtles drag the small potato egg on shore and bury them. After 3 more weeks of gestation the fingerling salmon eggs turn into yukon golds or kennebecs depending on whether they were scottish salmon or norwegian.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 12, 2012)

Certification is ok, but it's certainly not the holy grail. Means more on a resume than in practical appliaction.

Exec for a private club at 23 huh? When I was kid I used to bring the chips and soda to our 'clubhouse'. Guess that made me F&B director.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 12, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I have a long back and forth going with that no talent ass clown. He's been trolling my vids for months. For a good laugh, check out the comment section in my mioroshi salmon vid.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=Jhsj1d9SGwM



I also think you struggled with that fish a little. 
I bought deba to show the respect to the fish Im working on, so i begin to cut the scales away or just scrape them out. First reason is I hate fish scales being with contact with the flesh and the other and maybe more important is the skin without scales sticks to the cutting board, so its easier to work the fish for me. 
Also, I start with the other side fillet first, and begin my cut from the top. Its hard on salmon but with practice it goes. Theres less meat on the bone left, and more on the fillet itself. Cutting through skin is easier when theres no scales.

I understand you may not have time do descale fish, but then why using deba, and not flexible filleter?

As to the rest of his comments, does he have nothing better to do?

My favourite is about the global chefs knife: "Perfect balance, even in the box":laughat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJS0RE8TPug&feature=plcp


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 12, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I have a long back and forth going with that no talent ass clown. He's been trolling my vids for months. For a good laugh, check out the comment section in my mioroshi salmon vid.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=Jhsj1d9SGwM
> ...




Of course:

Hi. I wanted to help you out with your business. 

First, the biggest problem with it is Giovanni. Who is paid to ruin your image and make you look less than trustworthy. 
He lacks the basic knowledge about most of what he is selling, and on top of that, he is rude and ignorant. (and removes any comment helping him to learn and stop spreading mis-information.)


The second is to get someone to design your website, from the ground up. Completely clean start. Right now, it looks like someone who's barely drawn a stick-figure designed it (i mean nothing ill, but this is the feeling you get)
Also, you should change to a @chefdepot.com email instead of a yahoo email, the yahoo does not strengthen your image.


Once again, fire Giovanni. He's the biggest fault. Get someone more humble, wiser and not as rude to do your reviews. Instead of this testosterone pumped italian with a Napoleon complex.



Good luck in the future, i know i will not trust to purchase anything before the above has been changed, and i know many who agree, especially about the Giovanni part.


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 12, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I have a long back and forth going with that no talent ass clown. He's been trolling my vids for months. For a good laugh, check out the comment section in my mioroshi salmon vid.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=Jhsj1d9SGwM
> ...




Wonderful comments btw, great comic value!


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 12, 2012)

"It's so Sharp I'll put on this Chain Mail glove"

I think we need to do a group buy....

**Cough** Or learn how to use it..


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 12, 2012)

bieniek said:


> I also think you struggled with that fish a little.


Video response? Nut up or shut up.


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 12, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Video response? Nut up or shut up.



I think Theory also thinks that he did. As it was his second go at fileting a salmon with a deba, i bet he's going at it faster and cleaner now when he's gotten used to it


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 12, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> I think Theory also thinks that he did. As it was his second go at fileting a salmon with a deba, i bet he's going at it faster and cleaner now when he's gotten used to it



For sure, but if bieniek can do it better I wanna see it...!


----------



## bieniek (Jun 12, 2012)

Blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed.

lol
what exactly makes you think i would waste my time to please someone like you?


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 12, 2012)

I for one am a big believer in "If you talk the talk you better walk the walk". Old American saying.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sure anyone who watched my live demo at the ecg last weekend will attest there certainly was no "struggling". Since that particular vid has garnered so much "hatred" I had planned an update in HD anyway. It's been 6 months now since that vid and I've been using that style exclusively since then. I'll have to look around but I'm sure I have some newer footage somewhere.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, quite a difference between the video and the ECG demonstration. Rick seems pretty darn comfortable with that knife now.


----------



## pumbaa (Jun 12, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> I guess I don't understand what he was meaning about being a CEC. Most executive chefs I have met never had to be certified, just hired. (they also could have not told me something too.) I think the 1000 ways was his attempt at a pickup line?



CEC is a certification you can get through the ACF. They have everything from Culinarian to Master in hot food and pastry. So CEC means he took a written and practical exam from the American Culinary Federation. The only reason I know this is because my culinary school I attended was ACF accredited.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 12, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> CEC is a certification you can get through the ACF. They have everything from Culinarian to Master in hot food and pastry. So CEC means he took a written and practical exam from the American Culinary Federation. The only reason I know this is because my culinary school I attended was ACF accredited.



I figured as much. Ty for posting, just another reason to shell out money for a line on the resume.


----------



## eto (Jun 12, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I'm sure anyone who watched my live demo at the ecg last weekend will attest there certainly was no "struggling". Since that particular vid has garnered so much "hatred" I had planned an update in HD anyway. It's been 6 months now since that vid and I've been using that style exclusively since then. I'll have to look around but I'm sure I have some newer footage somewhere.



You broke that salmon down in true ninja style. I watched it with my own eyes.


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 12, 2012)

As someone who is not a culinary professional, and has zero fish-breaking experience, not only did Rick make it look smooth, but "struggling"? I wish I could struggle that badly.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 12, 2012)

After having posted hundreds of videos over the last five years I've had many a dude call me out. Sorry, it's a pride thing, especially with chefs. We're a touchy bunch.

My response is always..............Bring it.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 13, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> After having posted hundreds of videos over the last five years I've had many a dude call me out. Sorry, it's a pride thing, especially with chefs. We're a touchy bunch.
> 
> My response is always..............Bring it.



I'm actually going to show my protein fab instructor your " marbeling a ribeye" video to see if she'll let us try it...


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 13, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> CEC is a certification you can get through the ACF. They have everything from Culinarian to Master in hot food and pastry. So CEC means he took a written and practical exam from the American Culinary Federation. The only reason I know this is because my culinary school I attended was ACF accredited.



Almost Right. It means he paid a sh!t ton of money to take a test and practical exam to get his certification. I know the CMC is ridiculous $3800 for the exam fee and between $4000-$6000 for 8 day practical exam, equipment, dormitory room and board, food, travel expenses and supplies and that's whether you make it or not. One of the reasons so many amazing chefs don't go that route, It's not that they can't hack it, they can't afford it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 13, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> After having posted hundreds of videos over the last five years I've had many a dude call me out. Sorry, it's a pride thing, especially with chefs. We're a touchy bunch.
> 
> My response is always..............Bring it.



Very true. So many people like to criticize or point out how much better/faster/whatever they are. My response is, "Ok, film it and show me please so I can learn from you then." 

How many do you think ever took me up on the offer???.........


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 13, 2012)

This is one of the funniest threads I've read in a long time. It's amazing how bad "the Chef" is. I'm subscribed to his channel just because it's like our youtube knuckle-heads thread, but staring just 1 knuckle. 
I have to agree that my favorite quote is "perfect balance, even in the box."

I wonder if he realizes that his only fame is for comedic terribleness?


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 13, 2012)

One of his beautiful garnishes


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 13, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Very true. So many people like to criticize or point out how much better/faster/whatever they are. My response is, "Ok, film it and show me please so I can learn from you then."
> 
> How many do you think ever took me up on the offer???.........



The same number that have taken my offer.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 13, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> Almost Right. It means he paid a sh!t ton of money to take a test and practical exam to get his certification. I know the CMC is ridiculous $3800 for the exam fee and between $4000-$6000 for 8 day practical exam, equipment, dormitory room and board, food, travel expenses and supplies and that's whether you make it or not. One of the reasons so many amazing chefs don't go that route, It's not that they can't hack it, they can't afford it.



I think there are more than 1 "Master Chef " programs available. The one Son is talking about(I think) is offered through the CIA. I've even heard of people being referred to as "Master Chefs" before this program existed. Michael Ruhlman wrote a book called The Soul of A Chef that chronicles some chef's journies through the exam. One of which is Brian Polcyn whom Ruhlman co-authored the Charcuterie book with many years later. I think Polcyn took the exam 3+ times and never passed. It's a great book, it's got a good T.Keller section too. If anybody wants to borrow it, PM me your address.
Anyhow, with how unbelievably tough the CIA exam is, I seriuosly doubt that Chef Douchivanni took that one. Him even being an ACF accredited dishwasher seems highly unlikely to me. Just another loser with a computer.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 13, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> After having posted hundreds of videos over the last five years I've had many a dude call me out. Sorry, it's a pride thing, especially with chefs. We're a touchy bunch.
> 
> My response is always..............Bring it.



Yeah, crazy times came... Level of your craftsmanship is decided by the amount of videos youve posted. 

Let me tell you. If I would have to choose between playing with my baby-girl, woodworking [as right about now f.e.], doing my regular job [which includes nice gigs[Nobel] and providing catering for all those Ozzy Osbournes and SnoopDoggs and you name it], and shot a dumb-ass videos of a tomato slicing, think twice if I would think twice. 

Now, can my knife slice tomato that way? Do I really have to use some time proving it? I really prefer to read My Gastronomy over it. Damn, I would propably just prefer reading Ducasse in French over it

From time to time I post some photos, only food though. Whether you like the photos or not, you have the right to tell what your opinion is. So talk about the presentation you see on the photo, not the one I developed after six months. You feel me? 
If you ask me, I can find 10 things on each of my platings I dont like, Im pissed about. I look for it, and Im not here or in kitchen to blow a smoke up anybodys arse. 

And you know, where I come from we also have one saying, "be critical cause even the biggest things are built with details"


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 13, 2012)

Captain Testicles here would _totally make a video_ showing better technique, but he's too busy cooking for Snoop Dogg. Classic. :lolsign:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 13, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I think there are more than 1 "Master Chef " programs available. The one Son is talking about(I think) is offered through the CIA. I've even heard of people being referred to as "Master Chefs" before this program existed. Michael Ruhlman wrote a book called The Soul of A Chef that chronicles some chef's journies through the exam. One of which is Brian Polcyn whom Ruhlman co-authored the Charcuterie book with many years later. I think Polcyn took the exam 3+ times and never passed. It's a great book, it's got a good T.Keller section too. If anybody wants to borrow it, PM me your address.
> Anyhow, with how unbelievably tough the CIA exam is, I seriuosly doubt that Chef Douchivanni took that one. Him even being an ACF accredited dishwasher seems highly unlikely to me. Just another loser with a computer.



Love that book. You also didn't mention Micheal Symon who he was following for a week. Still makes me want his perogies. That exam is for a black hat if you pass, I don't think it was for what he was spouting. You have to have a sponsor and pedigree to take that. I don't think certified exec chef would be this one. But I can be wrong. Just looking at his pic above def. not that much attention to his cuts, which would have been very much thrown out. Can't remember who but one guy got penalised for having his green onions not cut exact.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 13, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Captain Testicles here would _totally make a video_ showing better technique, but he's too busy cooking for Snoop Dogg. Classic. :lolsign:



While I think you are drunk again Mr Lahey, I have to agree about Capt. Testicles...while I think somethings get lost in translation, being a *********(per the Urban Dictionary) is not one of them.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 13, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> While I think you are drunk again Mr Lahey...


"Mister Lahey, is this you talking or the liquor?"

"Randy... I _*am*_ the liquor."


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm just gonna place this right here.....

[video=youtube;I8uhAHXN8sE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8uhAHXN8sE&feature=plcp[/video]



There ya go.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 13, 2012)

Damit 5 and a half min. of my life down the sushi toilet.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 13, 2012)

I would comment on this video, but I've already been banned by the "Chef."


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 13, 2012)

Hahahahah. That was bad. Please don't serve sushi rolled like that.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2012)

That sushi video just made me spit beer out of my nose from laughter.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm feeling a little left out. Never really heard of the guy and he hasn't trolled my channel. 

I'm trying to place the accent?


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 14, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> I'm feeling a little left out. Never really heard of the guy and he hasn't trolled my channel.
> 
> I'm trying to place the accent?



I checked his site and his area code is 630 which is in Illinois.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 14, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> I'm feeling a little left out. Never really heard of the guy and he hasn't trolled my channel.
> 
> I'm trying to place the accent?





Downers Grove, IL 60515

and another listing at 
2010 Western Ave
Seattle, Washington 98121-2109

All you gotta do Scott is talk to him about J knives. Maybe mention that Kasumi knives aren't the best in the world omg so sharp ootb!!! That's all I did.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 14, 2012)

It's Chicago. That's where he's from anyway. I knew I recognized it. Mario, what do you think?


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 14, 2012)

Tomato and sushi... brilliant.


----------



## The hekler (Jun 14, 2012)

Sushi without fish? Really? (i know its not necessary but you figure a how to make sushi video would at least reference it) At 25 yrs old without a scrap of culinary knowledge, I would swear on my life I could make something closer to resembling sushi then that "25 year head chef... EHC.... Yadda Yadda Yadda" whatever title, letter designators he wants before and after his name. Hell if I knew the brand of sushi rice I could find in my local shoprite (medium quality general grocery store for you non-north east guys) was "super premium high quality" I never would have went to the Asian grocery store. Honestly before watching this I thought you guys were piling on some poor smuck that was simply under informed. But this guys just preying on stupid people for money. Seriously his veggie cuts were a quarter inch thick, even supermarket sushi is better then that!


----------



## Still-edo (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow... I'm no chef or cook of any stretch of the imagination. The sushi aside, his hand placement (his hands are all you see) gives him away. How he holds the product, how he holds the knife, the hesitation in his slices, pretty obvious he isn't as proficient as he says he is.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 14, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Downers Grove, IL 60515
> 
> and another listing at
> 2010 Western Ave
> ...



is he the guy who tossed the tomatoes at a Kasumi brand knife?


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 14, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> is he the guy who tossed the tomatoes at a Kasumi brand knife?



If it's Kasumi, he's the guy 
He's got scars on his privates for loving those knives as much as he does

And yes, he throws stuff at his loved ones


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2012)

I just happened to come across this video of Pepin doing an omelette and here is the second comment down:

"Omlette&#65279; looks edible. Never put metal utensil into a non stick pan. Words of a Master Chef."
-chefgiovanni


----------



## Miles (Jun 21, 2012)

OMG!!! TOO funny! I didn't know this guy made comedy videos. Hysterically funny!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 21, 2012)

Chef Giovanni telling Jacques Pepin how to make an omelette. 

Classic.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't words..


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2012)

LOLOLOL!! And I do no t use lol lightly!


----------



## markenki (Jun 21, 2012)

The best! Why wait for the nori to become soggy? You can make it soggy right away!


----------



## bprescot (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow. You know it's bad when even my wife is yelling at the monitor in frustration and horror. She's normally very even keeled.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Chef Giovanni telling Jacques Pepin how to make an omelette.
> 
> Classic.



LMFAO. That is great. 
Its so.... ridiculous I can't even tell if he's being serious


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 21, 2012)

I watched the video. There is no scraping of the pan so it is fine. I can't believe he said anything. Wait... wait.... oh, ya.....
I can believe it now.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, I just read the comments after the vid, some of those right wingers are so full of hate it is amazing that they don't just explode. So sad.


----------



## James (Jun 21, 2012)

I just have to say LOL. This guy has some serious personal issues.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope this guy makes a video "shout out to the haters" like that trailer park boy from the Knuckleheads thread did.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 21, 2012)

So I watched this video. Then this one popped up. Can't resist sharing this.

[video=youtube;uuS4vy0AY9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=uuS4vy0AY9s[/video]

What to do when you are waiting for the printer to go off.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2012)

I could do that if I wanted to.........


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't how I missed this thread...though I'm not sure I can say I'm happy I found it.....all I can say after that sushi vid is....ummm...actually I got nothing....I need a minute.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought this was a complete joke, until I saw that the guy actually retails stuff on his website. I'm glad that there are people out there who are so incompetent. It makes guys me look that much cooler...


----------

